# My cage LOL



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Well I decided to give my cage an up close inspection and found it acceptable for me LOL









Yeah I know I need help LOL


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL-

So are you going to use it for what it was intended for-or no....


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes I will, I found I can have some large wood pices that would be several inches 6+ off the ground, enough to offer the snake a chance to climb if it wants too.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Glad to hear the $300 wasn't a waste..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

AHAHA!









What type of morph is that?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

LMAO. What do you feed that creature? Pizza pockets? hehehe


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Good lookin cage..........the critter inside is a whole different subject.......LOL


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Yikes!...definitely let that thing sniff your hand before attempting to handle it!


----------

